# Socializing?



## wrigley (Mar 29, 2010)

I took Wrigley to the vet today for his 9 weeks vaccinations. While I was there the vet tech casually mentioned to me that I shouldn't put Wrigley down on the floor at the vet office until he is fully vaccinated. I understand that this is probably so that he doesn't get exposed to anything too early, but then I wondered how early should I start socializing him with other dogs? In everything I've read they say the earlier the better, but am I exposing him to harm if he hasn't had all of his shots? What have all of you done?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Puttong him on the floor at the vets is not a good idea because dogs go there if they are sick. but every where els is fine. the thing is whatever he will come across on the ground you are bringing in when you walk into the house. or younges echo came to class with us the day after we picked her up she was only 8 weeks old. if you have a partner or friend or older child then where you go to do your food shopping get them to stand out side with puppy. that way he gets used to strangers, trollies, cars other dogs etc. get him to mix with friends dogs that u trust. the earlyer the better.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Kendal, you always have such good advice! Lol


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Shy'lo went to puppy class and started going to work to our grooming shop at a little more then 9 1/2 weeks. After she was fully covered she'd go everywhere I could get her.

As far as other dogs, you don't want to take her to really doggie areas like parks ect. The idea is, the more possibility of a unhealthy dog having been there, the more you stay away. As kendal said a really good option is friends who have dogs. You know there dogs are healthy and it's a new house and people to meet until the pup can go out into the world.

You can also take the pup anywhere as long as you carry it. People love puppies, I can guarantee it'll get a lot of attention anywhere it goes even if it can't walk around.


----------



## leanne (Dec 11, 2009)

Early socialization before 13 weeks is so important. If it is a place where lots of dogs go carry him and let lots of people say hello. We rehomed Ozzy when he was 5 months, it seems from what we where told that he had been under socialized, because of this he now suffers from fear anxiety of new people, dogs and places. This problem is not easy to overcome. Let him have lots of fun new encounters with everything early on and he should grow into a happy, friendly and confident dog.


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

Dexter just met two smallish pups outside and screeched like I was stepping on his tail. I'm so sad. Is 14 weeks too late to overcome this fear?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol dont be silly, he just isnt used to other dogs, its like taking a chiled to play group or kindergarden/nursery the are unsure to start with and want to cling to who they are femiliar. 

find a puppy class in your aria, or try to arange to walk with the two pups you met. 

you can take on any age of dog and start to socalise them, admitedly its harder the older they are but its still possible. let us know how you get on.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I agree with kendal. Get him into a class NOW. Wrigley can learn to be ok around dogs. As started it can be more work, but it should be fixable at his age. If you keep waiting though, it will get worst, fast.

Be sure to not feed him the day of class but a small snack in the early morning. This way he won't just be hiding and scared, but hungry too, hopefully enough to get him over it and focused on you. This way he can start forgetting his fear.

Get a treat bag, and get some really good treats. My dogs favs are string cheese, hot dogs, and real cooked chicken. You have to wow him so much he can focus through the stress (at first, then he'll love it) so try a few things before class and find something he'd die for. 

And even though it's hard, do. not. stress. Dogs are fabulous at reading us. If you are hovering, baby talking, picking him up, ect. Then he will assume class is bad, after all, look how worried you are? He'll start to get so much better with classes, be confident of the fact and don't make a big deal of any fear he shows. Try to get into a real class if possible, petsmart, petco ect don't really have good trainers, they just teach the basics and that's it most times.


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok, thanks so much!


----------

